# Your propranolol doseage?



## Scott154 (Feb 24, 2010)

...a lot of talk on here lately about what dosage of this drug gets the trick done for presentations and performances. In this thread, please tell us what dosage of propranolol you have tried/works for you and if you could, your weight and height. You don't have to list the last part, but it may be relevant to the dosage and help a lot of posters out there. You could simply put small, med, or large build if you like.

I'll start. I'm 5'11 180 (med build) and I've tried 10 mg and 20 mg, but found 20 mg very helpful. Blushing could still occur with me on this doseage, but I could breath easier and be more confident in my presentation. What say you?


----------



## Ash09 (Apr 27, 2009)

40mg, 174cm, 62kg.


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

40mg / 5'8" / 170 lbs.


----------



## howardfan (Feb 6, 2010)

20mg / 6'2 / 180lbs


----------



## peterj1986 (Aug 19, 2009)

40 - 60 mg 6ft 90 kg


----------



## Minnesotaguy (May 16, 2010)

i just got a prescription a few weeks ago, 10mg 2x a day, i def noticed a calming affect, but i dont think its enough... gonna go back and see if i can try 20mg... 27 yrs old, 145lbs


----------



## charlieparker (Feb 26, 2009)

6ft, 85Kg, anything from 80mg to 240mg of LA stuff (usually just 80 though)


----------



## metallicafan69 (May 10, 2010)

I fainted on it, so the doctor stopped prescribing. Drink lots of water.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I have taken upto 320mg a day in 4 divided doses without adverse side effects. I am 5'11, 140 so def. not a big person.


----------



## Scott154 (Feb 24, 2010)

matthewt said:


> 40 - 60 mg 6ft 90 kg


thanks for sharing. have you ever combined 40-60 mg with xanax? I hear it's a great combo for performances when used sparingly. I'm about your size, so what has been your effective combo ranch? 40 mg propanolol + .5/1mg xanax? any thoughts on this is appreciated as always


----------



## cpz08 (Dec 1, 2008)

20mg, x, med build

Take as needed.


----------



## peterj1986 (Aug 19, 2009)

Scott154 said:


> thanks for sharing. have you ever combined 40-60 mg with xanax? I hear it's a great combo for performances when used sparingly. I'm about your size, so what has been your effective combo ranch? 40 mg propanolol + .5/1mg xanax? any thoughts on this is appreciated as always


I have tried it in combination with 0.5mg xanax and it seems to work well. admittedly, i've yet to try it for an event that would cause the maximum amount of anxiety.

My impression is that smaller doses of both in combination than would otherwise be needed alone is required. As always, its trial and error to find the right mix. I did not seem too 'drugged' on this combo but did feel it a little, so I personally think that 1 mg xanax, for me, might be a bit too much.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

40mg 6'1" 175 lb.
This dosage has worked for a few years, but I only take as needed which is maybe twice a week.


----------



## Anonymousdude (Aug 13, 2010)

I was just prescribed Propanolol with a dosage of 5 milligrams to be taken 1 hour before a speech or performance.

I haven't taken it yet, but people are recommending over 10X that amount. Wow. Now I'm not certain how much to take.


----------



## ottawan (Jul 8, 2010)

I take 20mg propranalol with .5mg Xanax for presentations.
5ft11" 190lbs


----------



## Lily00123 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm 5"4 and 55kg, I take 40mg twice a day have just started on this


----------



## icedCoffee (Jun 14, 2009)

ottawan said:


> I take 20mg propranalol with .5mg Xanax for presentations.
> 5ft11" 190lbs


same dosage of propranolol, either .25 or .5mg xanax
6ft 205lbs


----------



## Dorian (Jul 8, 2010)

6'3" 200lbs 80mg. It goes great with 2mg xanax just for presentations, but I cannot get my hands on any benzo anymore. I'm thinking about using alcohol as a substitute.. only when Im doing a presentation or speech.


Edit: Has anyone tried mixing 5-HTP with Prop??


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Well i am on something similar only its an alpha blocker used for the same sort of thing like blushing and blood pressure reduction, its also good for withdrawal and tapering as it curbs the awful side effects of withdrawal from meds.

My drug is clonidine and its stronger than propranalol, as its given in mcg instead of MG
i take 0.75MCG and am around 85KG but my weight appears higher than what i look, if that makes sense


----------



## 2011 (Sep 14, 2010)

i seem to think that my dosages are v high when i take it

for a big presetation i usually take around 320mg bcos then i can operate 100% naturally but wonder if less would be effective. I'm almost scared to try less in case i get symptoms

I take it approx once every 1-3 months, when i really feel i have to.

Im 6 3 225lbs and not fat at all

Has anyone else had experiences with these sort of doses and would i be better off going lower?


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

^I'm 110-115 lbs and have only tried taking 10 or 20 mg before speeches in the past and that's all I needed to get rid of the physical symptoms.

Do you know what your average blood pressure/heart rate is? Have you ever tried taking less? Sorry, I've never tried taking anywhere near that amount (seems like a lot) so maybe someone else who knows can help answer that for you...


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

I take 20MG along w/ .5MG Xanax. It really mellows you out.

I'm 200LBs.


----------



## aredubya (Sep 7, 2010)

5'7 .. 140lbs .. 80mg


----------



## pseudoX (Feb 7, 2011)

wow 320 mg!!! 20mg is just right for me. I'm 5'9 and 145


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I take Metropolol. Is thatthe same thing? or different?


----------

